# peinliches IE problem



## gremmlin (23. Juli 2001)

folgendes: ich wollte, weil sich wieder irgend so eine ****** microsoft site als startsite eingetragen hat, diese wieder ändern und gehe also auf extras->internetoptionen...
und es kommt nicht das n0ormale fenster sonder eine fehlermeldung: 

diese aktion wurde aufgrund von einschränkungen die für ihren computer gelten abgebrochen.wenden sie sich an den systemadmin.

ich hab keine ahnung wie4 ich das gemacht hab sowas hinzubekommen, aber hätte gerne rat wie ich das wegbekomm da ich die internetoptionen nur über rechte maustaste auf ie symbol ändern kann und das nervt!!

mfg, gremmlin


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (23. Juli 2001)

hi,
du hast wohl zuwenig zugriffsrechte.. gehe mal zu deinem admin und lasse ihn das ändern 

sonst schaue mal in die registrierdatenbank unter:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main

start page

und ändere den wert in   &nbsp;  about:blank   &nbsp;      um


----------



## gremmlin (23. Juli 2001)

scherzkeks....wie wärs mit nem cabaret


----------



## hammer12 (23. Juli 2001)

installiere doch einfach neuen IE drauf
muss dann wohl ne neuere version sein.........

sonst formatier' wenn es so nervt


----------



## gremmlin (25. Juli 2001)

ok leutchen...
ich hab jetzt den neuseten ie mit den neuersten features 2 mal installiert.....voller hoffnung klicke ich auf extreas/tools (neueste version is nämlich englisch) geh auf internetoptionen und....es geht nicht.
muss was mit den sicherheitseinstellungen oder sowas zu tun ham....vielleicht hats auch was mit netzwerk zu tun (hab dsl)...
kann mir hier niemand helfen?????

gremmlin


----------

